# New RV for the "Butch" type



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Over the weekend I was doing some IT housekeeping and found this link.
If you haven't seen it before it may be interesting.
http://www.popularmechanics.com/outdoors/outdoors/1277501.html

Whose going to be the first to import one?


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Well...I would........I mean, its me all over isnt it............but I have problems now trying to park my van conversion where I LIVE!!


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

A Yank with a U lounge & a starting price of £46000 new!
I WANT ONE! 
Its SO butch. 
Wonder if they do it in Rose pink & Lilac Graphics and maybe just change the drapes?


----------

